# Drop ship delivery? Best way/Charging method?



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I typically just done large runs of shirts for certain clients who have online store and have them take care of fulfillment.
But recently I been put in charged of taking care of fulfillment for a few clients and more to come.
Way I managed doing this is, using post office click/ship but issue I got with it is that it can be time consuming when you add up doing fulfillment for 50 shirts a day on top of my already super busy days.

Is there a faster method where I can just copy and paste whole address paste it and have softer separate, name/address/zip ect if that makes sense?

Another issue I been sunning into is what to charge per drop ship order?
I been charging 70 cents per order and out of cost on my end is a nickle in paper/ink plus maybe 2 min time tops.

Have had a few clients nag at me that i should do this for free and I told them off and said do it yourself punk Ha.
They expect me to do there dirty work for free.

What is considered fair price for fulfillment work in you opinions?


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I use Endicia for shipping. I have it integrated with my store software but I can also copy/paste into the address field. They have a free 30 day trial.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

Some places charge a $1-$5 dropshipping fee per item, so your 70 cents is not a lot at all!


----------

